# Sunglow Pier Fishing Report: 8/15/05



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

So after Sunday night catching a 7-lb Eagle Ray on my cheapazz Shakespear backup rod and almost snapping it in half... I decided to buy myself a new rod for my Birthday tomorrow  My buddy JD at the Fishin' Shack said to keep the plastic on the rod handle, go test it out, and if I didn't like it I could bring it back and get my money back. After reeling in a 300-lb+ sea turtle that snapped my leader after I brought him into the base of the pilings, a couple spadefish (even an 18 incher!), 2 Ladyfish, and 11 Whiting later... I AM KEEPIN' THE ROD  It's a good one!

All of these fishies were caught on dead peeled shrimp on my new rod, using a Sea Striker Dual Pompano rig connected to 30-lb PowerPro.


































Call me the Saltwater Jimmy Houston  









Oh yeah, for those of you who have never landed a Spadefish that weighs about 5 or 6 pounds, you have no friggin idea how hard those fish can tug and pull. In all seriousness, they fight comparable to a Redfish in the 26 to 28 inch size range.

P.S. There were Tarpon rolling in the schools of manhaden (bait pods) off the end of Sunglow Pier last night. The looked to be about 4-ft long and weren't biting anything we threw at them, and we threw a lot of things at them =)


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, and the funniest part was when me and my buddy Blake got done fishing, we swung by his house and our buddy Jamie (his roommate) was passed out on the couch sleeping. A can of shaving cream later, he finally woke up. Here's the pic's, good for a laugh even though it's off topic:


























Funny part is, Jamie is getting paid $500 to be in a NISSAN truck commercial that they are filming on the beach at Ponce Jetty today. Check it out down there if you get the chance, they are filming all day and have all the camera booms, film crews, trailers, etc...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I could be wrong but you didn't say what rod of how much of discount he's giving you


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

For the rod I got a 7' - Sea Striker Contour Inshore graphite rod and JD gave me a little discount, enough to be happy with.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice looking rod and nice fish


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Fisherkid!

Went back tonight and got broken off on the pilings by 2 different monster Redfish in the 32 to 38 inch range. Managed to actually land 2 more Spades and 12 Whiting before they closed the pier.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh yeah...just what I need to hear, seein' as how I've been stuck at work and tomorrow, my only day off, I have to take a buddy up to the VA Hospital in Gainesville and have to pick him up at 6 AM. Should be back early afternoon though, so maybe I'll get a chance to get some bait drownin' in tomorrow eve. Nice catches!!! I still don't think those spades match the one I caught though  BTW...remind me not to fall asleep when you're around!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> my Birthday tomorrow


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey zach dual pompano rigs are illegal now. Can only use one hook.


----------



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

*Dual Pomp Rigs Illegal???*

Pond Fisher:
Can you cite a source for this? First I've heard of a multi-hook pompano rig being illegal in FL...


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice catch! And yes, that is a nice rod. My fishing buddy uses the same rod with a Quantum Boca reel. He has landed several 20-30 pound Jacks and even handled a mystery that snapped his 50 lb power-pro. Well... handled it until it broke the line! I have been considering getting one myself. Between the rod and the PP, you can feel a fish fart up to ten yards away from your bait! lol


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah let me look here. I believe it wasnt until July 1, 2005 when it became effective.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey KZ. PM me or call me re: the rod price. I'm interested in one also, along with a reel that'll fit it. Larry


----------

